

Is Your Mind Playing Tricks on You? - Stormi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/31/what%E2%80%99s-the-most-difficult-ceo-skill-managing-your-own-psychology/
What’s The Most Difficult CEO Skill? Managing Your Own Psychology.
======
ChuckMcM
I thought this was a very insightful read. When I was starting out in my
career I pointed out a huge problem in the company to the CEO, I naively
expected to get a gold star for having such deep insight into the business
that I, a technical guy, could reason out the issue.

He threw a fit, I think it had been building. It was naive of me to think he
didn't realize the issue, it was poor form of me to not come with at least an
idea of how the issue could be resolved. I took that lesson to heart. My
motto, "Don't dwell on problems for which you cannot propose a credible plan
to address them."

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391735>

